
Supercomputer Goes Synapse-to-Circuit with Jeopardy Champs - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/supercomputer_goes_synapse-to-circuit_with_jeopard.php
======
DupDetector
Same story, several sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003332> \- google.com - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003637> \- nytimes.com - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003930> \- datacenterknowledge.com -
This one has a comment.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004407> \- bloomberg.com - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2005281> \- yahoo.com - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007338> \- killed

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009001> \- bbc.co.uk - no comments.

Additionally, related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004783>

